
Joshua Tree national park 'may take 300 years to recover' from shutdown - ciconia
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2019/jan/28/joshua-tree-national-park-damage-government-shutdown
======
verdverm
How was the shutdown responsible for the damages? Were the politicians
visiting the park during their paid vacation? Is it that some people can't
behave without supervision?

